# אָנֹכִי / אַנִי



## frankerlich

What ist the difference?


----------



## origumi

Same meaning. In modern Hebrew (and practically since later biblical times, I think) אני is the dominant form and אנכי is used mainly in poetic or artistic context.

There's a debate about the development of ani vs. anoki. Both seem to exist in several Northwest Semitic languages, with an Akkadian cognate anāku to Hebrew anoki. A cognate of anoki exists also in the Old Aramaic Samalian language. Some scholars link Hebrew anoki to (ancient) Egyptian anuk.


----------



## Drink

I will just point out that the correct vowels for אני are: אֲנִי.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> I will just point out that the correct vowels for אני are: אֲנִי.


Also many cases of אָנִי. I guess it's the pausal form (maybe also influenced by the אָ of אָנֹכִי? maybe idiomatic in חַי אָנִי נְאֻם אֲדֹנָי and alike?)

For those not familiar with the diacritical signs (the little thingies below and above letters, known in Hebrew as niqqud):
אָ is for long "a".
אַ is for short "a".
אֲ is for short (or very short) "a", in a position that was supposed to have schwa or zero vowel (no vowel) but changed to make it pronounceable.

Pausal form is the way a word is pronounced at end of sentence or before other pause, e.g. a comma (in modern punctuation).


----------



## Drink

Yes, אָנִי is the pausal form and is also stressed on the first syllable.


----------



## elianecanspeak

According to Strong 

"In some cases אני and אנכי appear capable of being used indifferently; in others the choice seems to have been determined, partly by rhythmical considerations, partly by a growing preference for אֲנִי among later writers.

Thus when appended to the verb for _emphasis (_whether with or without גַּם) the lighter form אֲנִי is nearly always used"

Is this the same as "pausal form"?


----------



## Drink

elianecanspeak said:


> According to Strong
> 
> "In some cases אני and אנכי appear capable of being used indifferently; in others the choice seems to have been determined, partly by rhythmical considerations, partly by a growing preference for אֲנִי among later writers.
> 
> Thus when appended to the verb for _emphasis (_whether with or without גַּם) the lighter form אֲנִי is nearly always used"
> 
> Is this the same as "pausal form"?



Probably not, but I don't know what Strong means by "appended to the verb for emphasis". Pausal forms simply occur at the end of each verse and sub-verse.


----------



## Essex1

*>>> NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator <<<*​
Is אנוכי for אני used by anyone else in the bible but G-d?
When אנוכי is used in the bible are we to understand a different mood or intensity of statement than when אני is used?
Is it used in Israeli speech other than as 'selfish'?


----------



## slus

אנוכי is used many times in the Bible - for example by Adam (וָאִירָא כִּי-עֵירֹם אָנֹכִי), by Cain (הֲשֹׁמֵר אָחִי אָנֹכִי), by Abraham (וְאָנֹכִי, הוֹלֵךְ עֲרִירִי), Sarah, Moses, and many more.
In modern Israeli speech it is not used widely, only for poetic purposes.
BTW, the word for selfish is אֲנֹכִי - note the different Niqqud. It's a different word.


----------



## amikama

slus said:


> BTW, the word for selfish is אֲנֹכִי - note the different Niqqud.


Are you sure? Even-Shoshan says both are אָנוֹכִי, and אָנֹכִי is only 'I', not 'selfish'.


----------



## Essex1

Thank you


----------



## JAN SHAR

What would be the pausal form of אנכי? I imagine it would be the same because you can't lengthen the first syllable - it's already as long as it gets.


----------



## aavichai

The vowels are the same, but the accent would be on the vowel O in the pausal form.
anokhI vs. anOkhi


----------



## Drink

The original accent was on the O. In non-pausal positions, the accented shifted forward, as it did in the word אתה as well. But in pausal position, the original accent is retained.


----------

